# Tempo de instalação

## l0st

Quanto tempo demora em média uma instalação de stage1??

Já estou a ver linhas a compilar no meu 133 a cerca de 12 hrs  :Shocked:  isto é normal?

Será melhor começar pelo stage3?

----------

## humpback

Pentium 133? De stage 1? LOL... 

Até chegares ao final da base de instalação aponta ai umas 70 e muitas horas, sem contar com os downloads....

Do Install guide:

 *Quote:*   

> This process takes about two hours on my 1200MHz AMD Athlon system.

 

Por isso assim por alto a tua maquina deve demorar no minimo umas 20 horas a compilar o stage1.

----------

## spirinaites

Num 133 bem podes esperar mais uns 2 dias, mas isso tb depende daquilo que ainda quiseres vir a instalar.

----------

## RoadRunner

extremamente normal. Num pentium 133 pode demorar dias. Ficam aqui os tempos que eu fui guardando quando instalei em várias máquinas:

Portátil p3@650, 320Mb RAM:

bootstrap:

real - 187m25.528

user - 164m42.960

sys - 17m18.530

emerge system:

real - 417m13.612

user - 370m39.370

sys - 31m56.460

(Não sei porquê estes valores. Isto foi em Março deste ano, quando chegou o disco novo. a título de comparação, com o disco antigo, em agosto de 2002 o boostrap foram 226 minutos e o emerge system 103.)

Gateway dual pentiumpro@200, 320Mb RAM, disco UW SCSI:

bootstrap:

545.32,016

System:

319.23,324

Portátil Celerom@1000, 128Mb RAM:

bootstrap:

real    257m26.671s

user    187m14.170s

sys      47m17.380s

emerge system:

real    142m24.211s

user    90m36.180s

sys     23m5.950s

Perdi os dados do meu dual, mas lembro-me que o boostrap demorava cerca de 90 minutos e o emerge system 45 (dual athlon MP@1.5Ghz, 768Mb RAM)

No teu caso aconselho que pegues no disco  e instales numa máquina mais rápida com as flags correspondentes à máquina de destino. Já fiz isso para um pentium 200mmx.

----------

## fghellar

Há também um FAQ a respeito disto...

----------

## darktux

70 e muitas horas? não me parece...

Eu no portátil com 150 Mhz com 32 de RAM demorou um fim-de-semana, mais coisa menos coisa, sem contar com os downloads.

O meu conselho? Não ponhas KDE nessa máquina *g*   :Wink: 

----------

## humpback

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (Não sei porquê estes valores. Isto foi em Março deste ano, quando chegou o disco novo. a título de comparação, com o disco antigo, em agosto de 2002 o boostrap foram 226 minutos e o emerge system 103.)
> 
> 

 

Talvez a versão do Gcc  :Smile:  . O Gcc 2.95 era muito mais rápido a compilar do que o 3.* (é claro que o resultado final tambem é muito diferente  :Smile:  ).

----------

## RoadRunner

Pode ser de facto a versão diferente, mas na altura era a 1.3, já trazia gcc3.

----------

## MetalGod

ya o gcc3 atrasa muito as coisas mas eh bem melhor em certos casos... meu conselho começa a partir da stage 3  :Smile: 

e NAO compiles o openoffice ou kde  :Very Happy: 

----------

